# Wisdom teeth



## shiv (Feb 10, 2012)

I must be really wise, 'cause I've got a second set of wisdom teeth coming through. First set came through about 8 years ago. The bottom left one now feels like it is sawing through my gum on its way out 

I'm obv taking bog standard painkillers, but wondered if anyone had any old wives tales for helping with the pain? I am going to see a dentist next week but would appreciate any tips for getting rid of the pain until then!

Thanks


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 10, 2012)

shiv said:


> I must be really wise, 'cause I've got a second set of wisdom teeth coming through. First set came through about 8 years ago. The bottom left one now feels like it is sawing through my gum on its way out
> 
> I'm obv taking bog standard painkillers, but wondered if anyone had any old wives tales for helping with the pain? I am going to see a dentist next week but would appreciate any tips for getting rid of the pain until then!
> 
> Thanks



Ooh snap I had 2 lots as well 
From distant memory............ very distant I seem to remember someone mentioning oil of cloves! Does that ring a bell with anyone else?

Hope you soon sorted and pain free.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 10, 2012)

Yup - oil of cloves.  Rub it on the gums.  But not if you don't like em!


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 10, 2012)

I've been told Vodka, just let it soak into the gum for a few minutes and it soothes the pain.


----------



## shiv (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know why I didn't mention it before and I'm worried now, but the tooth seems to be breaking through on the inside of my gum - like down the side of where you'd normally expect it to be. It's really painful to touch with my tongue, although I'm sure this is a little bit to do with the fact I've been sat poking at it all day.

So I'm a bit worried it's going to need surgery or something :\ or is it possible that it just so happens that the side of the tooth is coming through first rather than the top, ie it's growing at a bit of an angle or something?!

Ugh can't wait to see the dentist.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 11, 2012)

i had to have one removed that was very painful, type one diabetics have it done either in hospital or at special dental centre not dentists usually, wisdom teeth can force themselves through in all sorts of obscure angles and the gums easily infected as food can become trapped between it and the tooth, if it gets too bad get an emergency appt i had antibiotics for mine before it was removed, good luck


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 11, 2012)

Medusa said:


> i had to have one removed that was very painful, type one diabetics have it done either in hospital or at special dental centre not dentists usually,



Since when? I have never heard that before. When mine were done all four in one go the 1st time it was my 18th birthday  I was sat in the dentists chair. He then proclaimed I was the first patient ever to have all four teeth done in one sitting. (Didn't like to tell him I was to much of a coward to go back for a 2nd go so it was all in one or not bother)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Since when? I have never heard that before. When mine were done all four in one go the 1st time it was my 18th birthday  I was sat in the dentists chair. He then proclaimed I was the first patient ever to have all four teeth done in one sitting. (Didn't like to tell him I was to much of a coward to go back for a 2nd go so it was all in one or not bother)



My dentist discussed this (tooth extraction) with me recently - I suspect the laws have changed a bit since you were 18, Sue. There are much stricter regulations about the administration of anaesthetics and also aftercare should anything go wrong.


----------



## margie (Feb 11, 2012)

There are different levels of dentists. I had one dentist try to remove a tooth only for it to break - at which point they said they were now not qualified to continue with the extraction so I would have to be referred to the Dental Hospital.

If it had come out in one piece they would be qualified. I was quite shocked as I had no idea that there was any kind of demarcation.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 11, 2012)

hi, this is just what happened for me, knowing this country it could vary on your postcode lol, but i was under the impression it was because i was an insulin controlled diabetic being sedated, they put a needle in my arm to sedate me, and i had to have a responsible adult collect me and was not allowed to be on my own for 24 hours after.......


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> My dentist discussed this (tooth extraction) with me recently - I suspect the laws have changed a bit since you were 18, Sue. There are much stricter regulations about the administration of anaesthetics and also aftercare should anything go wrong.



This was just local anaesthetic Alan.
Last year I had another 2 teeth removed no hospital needed. Wasn't even mentioned. That's with diabetes and addison's disease.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 11, 2012)

Medusa said:


> hi, this is just what happened for me, knowing this country it could vary on your postcode lol, but i was under the impression it was because i was an insulin controlled diabetic being sedated, they put a needle in my arm to sedate me, and i had to have a responsible adult collect me and was not allowed to be on my own for 24 hours after.......



Sedation is another matter and that's the same whether you have diabetes or not.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 11, 2012)

I had a really tricky molar out (it was really stuck in between its neighbours and didn't want to let go but nowt could apparently be done to save it) a few years ago and dentist told me he wasn't sure whether he couldor not, he'd have a go and if not I'd have to go to the hospital - and I remember thinking well thanks - make a mess of my gum and then make me wait to get it sorted!

Fortunately it did come out but it was sore as hell for about 3 weeks.  I was extremely cross because I wear a denture, which I couldn't put in all the time it was healing.  And then of course your teeth have started moving into the gaps and you have to persevere whilst the denture shoves em back where they are sposed to be again.  The flipping thing would be in and out multiple times a day.  Don't know how I would have managed had I been at work - without me 4 front teef !  (well I wouldn't have managed and there's an end to that)


----------



## teapot8910 (Feb 11, 2012)

I had bad trouble with one of my upper wisdom teeth last week, turns out it's growing outwards into my cheek but after an emergency app and 7 days worth of anti-biotics to sort the infection the pains gone completely 

This thread's been very helpful as to what may happen next!

Hope your pain soon makes itself scarce Shiv x


----------



## Copepod (Feb 11, 2012)

What a dental nurse friend told me when I had some lower wisdom tooth problems in my early 20s was to try hot salty water mouthwash to ease pain and clean to reduce infection. It worked - I never needed to go to the dentist for that problem. Certainly worth a try during a weekend before getting more professional help.


----------



## Julia (Feb 11, 2012)

Copepod said:


> What a dental nurse friend told me when I had some lower wisdom tooth problems in my early 20s was to try hot salty water mouthwash to ease pain and clean to reduce infection. It worked - I never needed to go to the dentist for that problem. Certainly worth a try during a weekend before getting more professional help.



Exactly what I was going to suggest!
I had one tooth come through that got infected, requiring an emergency trip to the dentist and some antibiotics. The dentist recommended swishing hot (so not to burn obviously) salty water round the area. Seemed to help it and when the one on the otherside started hurting, I did this several times a day, and it seemed to get better without any drugs. Obviously it may have got better anyway and your problem may be completely different....


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 11, 2012)

Whether your own dentist will remove or refer you to the hospital will in the main be determined whether they perceive any problems, like curled roots, impacted etc these tend to get referred to the hospital.

I was referred to the facial clinic (can't spell it's proper name) because my wisdom teeth were impacted, which meant an out patient visit and X-Ray with the consultant first, where he looked discussed problems and extraction, which being diabetic they were going to attempt extracting all 4 using a face freezing method  and only resorting to a GA if this failed...

Previous to this I had a normal extraction of a bottom tooth sadly a perfectly healthy tooth, but it had been pushed side ways into my mouth as my wisdom teeth started to come through, but when the dentist extract it, the root was firmly trapped/squashed between neighbouring teeth, so the main tooth snapped of, but try as he might he couldn't get the root out..

When I went into the hospital for the extraction, it was decided that they would take the root out, my face was frozen, with a few injections around my mouth, which was horrible feeling indeed, my actually wisdom teeth even though impacted came out without much trouble at all, they actually take the consultant less then half time time to get them all out, than the piece of root he insisted had to be taken out..

He had to cut away part of the gum to gain access to it, then 30 minutes building a sweat up, and various different instruments, the nurse was on my other side, one hand over the other against the lower jaw near the joint, pushing all her wait against it, to prevent my jaw from dislocating while the consultant was doing goodness knows what to my root on the other side..

By the time he finished I felt I had done a round or two with Tyson, when feeling started to come back, it wasn't the removal of the wisdom teeth giving me jip, they healed very nicely and quickly no problems, I would have been back at work on Monday morning (extraction was the friday) but alas I had to take a weeks sick leave off, because my jaw bone was bruised and battered and I couldn't open my mouth probably for a week at all, even 6 weeks after when I got married I still felt the bruising of the my jaw bone...  All because of a piece of root jammed in by two teeth, that hadn't given me any problems before they took it out..

I'm off to the hospital dentist at some point to have two a couple of teeth removed, my dentist has referred me, as he was going to do it but I hate needles and just as he was going to inject my mouth, I panicked and he almost had to scrape me off his celling I leaped that far


----------

